
Rappaport Suggests National Security Risks with Amateur Radio Violations - petethomas
https://www.rrmediagroup.com/News/NewsDetails/NewsID/17667
======
howard941
While I'm not so sure all of those protocols are encrypted (what you pass over
it is another story) the lack of a cleartext path is a problem as concealment
clearly hides the the public service and non-commercial rationale for the
spectrum grants. We amateurs risk losing spectrum when those rationales go
away.

